# Ultegra 6700 cable routing



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

So the 6700 shifter/cabling was designed so the cables could be hidden under the handlebar tape like Sram and Campy. 
I'm wondering if any body has installed the cables without going under the handlebar tape and routed them like the previous versions. 
I wonder if this would improve the shifting and get it back to being smooth and consistent again like SL was...

Thoughts?


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

The current generation Shimano shifters will only route their cables under the handlebar tape, although you have the choice to run them around the inside or outside of the handlebar curve with the cable guides.

The shift quality on my Ultegra 6700 bike and my other bike with DA 7900 are both head and shoulders above my Ultegra 6600 bike's shifting feel and engagement. I sold that bike, for obvious reasons.

Those who talk about a loss in smoothness are most likely lamenting the low effort (aka dainty) lever feel of the previous generation shifters, which also contributed to a vague and somewhat imprecise shifting tactile feel especially when going over rough pavement.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

If you are not happy with shifting here are my suggestions:

1) If your bike has cheap OEM cables, replace cables/housing with Shimano SP41 or Yokuzuna Reaction.

2) Use a metal ferrule on the end of the housing where it inserts into the shifter body.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Make sure the routing of the shift cables goes around the backside of the handlebar instead of the inside of the handle bar like the brake cables do. This helps tremendously with shift quality.


----------



## maxxevv (Jan 18, 2009)

Another little thing is the ample application of grease at the exit groove of the shifter bodies. The part where there is an in-molded plastic of different colour and the shift cable exits ? just before the cable enters the sleeve. Apply generous amounts of thick grease there. It helps in the shifting quality quite significantly.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

maximum7 said:


> Thoughts?


Yes. In addition to the above suggested, a lot of the issues aren't with the fact that they're now routed under the tape, but the other cables and internal routing causing issues too.
The housing leading to the rear derailleur is many times cut too short causing shifting problems. I've heard this happen a lot with Trek bikes, and others that are made by Giant. So I'd look there too.


----------

